# Purchasing pistol, need advice



## Garry (4 Sep 2006)

Howdy,

My daughter turns 21 soon, and I'm buying her a pistol. The final decision will, of course, be hers, but I'm guiding her towards two choices:  a 9mm Glock and advantage arms .22 adaptor kit, or a Browning Hi-power and a Ceiner .22 adaptor kit.

Need the following:

- any an all advice on the choices, and
- place to buy in Alberta.

Many thanks- Garry


----------



## Farmboy (4 Sep 2006)

P&D Enterprises

The Shooting Edge


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2006)

Just out of curiousity Garry, is this to give you some rest from sitting on the front porch with your shotgun checking out the BF?   ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Sep 2006)

George, alas the fate of a father is to know exactly what the BF is thinking in regards to your little girl. That will be my lot in 10 years or so.
Garry
Anyways glad to see that you are gettting an 22.cal kit for the pistols, Did you consider getting a .22cal pistol and a full size one? TSE & Marstar have some very good prices, but what really counts is how well it will fit her hand. I am a big Sig fan and you can get CPO Sigs at a resonable price, A single stack 220 might be good for her. I also held one of the S & W polymers pistols and it felt quite nice in the hand, apparently HK had a lot to do witht he design. The 1911 single stack also seems popular with woman. I am proud that you are getting/keeping her interested in shooting, the more woman shooting the better for all of us.


----------



## Garry (4 Sep 2006)

George,

Years ago at the range she drew me a stick figure with her boyfriends name on it. I put 2 mags into the crotch, and another 2 mags into the head. She kept it and gave it to the boyfriend (and laughed her rear off).

My daughter understands me. 

Colin,

Thanks for the input on the Sig, we'll look at them. I want the conversion kit so that all of her training with the .22 will carry over to the 9mm...mechanics like sight picture, trigger pull, ergonomics, etc will all be the same. I have a .22 Ruger Mk II as well as other pistols, and the transition from one to the other is noticeable.

She's been shooting all of her life (as well as camping, fishing, ski-dooing, 4X4...you name it)  Daddy's little trooper 

I'm just glad that she chose to carry on the sports I love now that she's on her own. 

Thanks for the input, keep it coming!

Cheers-Garry


----------



## paracowboy (4 Sep 2006)

I'd suggest the Glock, even though I prefer the Browning for myself. Less foolin' around. As for places to buy, there's dozens in/around Edmonton. I like Wholesale Sports on the Yellowhead and St. Albert Trail, but mostly just for the atmosphere. Real family kinda place, without the weirdos in camouflage and black leather, berets and MIA/POW badges.

Address: 12505 97 St Nw
Edmonton, Alberta
T5G 1Z8 
Phone: (780) 477-3737 
Fax: (780) 479-2818 
Website: http://www.wholesalesports.com


----------



## KevinB (4 Sep 2006)

Gary,

I have a second Sig P226 that just sits around collect dust (I have a P226R that is my main Sig shooter) - IF your interested in a Sig (and dont need the light rail) I could let you have it for a song.  Its sitting at Morpheus32's...

  However I do have to admit that lately the Glock has stolen my affection.  I have 3 G19's down south (sad but Canada does not trust is with the 101mm bbl's G19  : ) and I dont find the G17 as nice to shoot.


----------



## Garry (5 Sep 2006)

Infidel- PM sent.

And thanks to all for the input.


----------



## regulator12 (24 Sep 2006)

as a first pistol i would go with a 9mm of some sort. just to get the basics of shooting down. when i started shooting i tryed 45s, 40 and such and sucked. i bought a 9mm berreta and really learned how to shoot well. just an idea....


----------



## Franko (24 Sep 2006)

regulator12 said:
			
		

> as a first pistol i would go with a 9mm of some sort. just to get the basics of shooting down. when i started shooting i tryed 45s, 40 and such and sucked. i bought a 9mm berreta and really learned how to shoot well. just an idea....



MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## medaid (25 Sep 2006)

Okay...I'm not goin to lie but the Walther P22 is an excellent pistol!  ;D biased biased biased here! Walther also makes EXCELLENT 9mm  but unfortunately I dont know where you can get them in AB...try the Walther website 


I-6 pistol still available?  :


----------



## paracowboy (25 Sep 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I-6 pistol still available?


no.  ;D


----------



## medaid (25 Sep 2006)

OH! Oh! How I cry and kick my self for not being more active on here  :crybaby:


----------



## TCBF (25 Sep 2006)

"as a first pistol i would go with a 9mm of some sort. just to get the basics of shooting down. when i started shooting i tryed 45s, 40 and such and sucked. i bought a 9mm berreta and really learned how to shoot well. just an idea...."

- Odd, but I would rather shoot .45ACP or 10mm than 9mm.    Can't go wrong with a .22, though.


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2006)

MJP fired my Novak Custom Hi-Power (no I'm not selling it ever)  makes those who dislike the BHP from CF Inglis usage like them.

For grown-up pistol starters I recommend 9mm -- it is relatively cheap, and is a duty sized gun/round.  Find a pistol that fits your hand (although the Walther P99 and now S&W M&P's have adjustable backstraps) and go from there.

I hate Beretta's (M9/M92-F/96 etc series) guns since they have a VERY large grip section that many cannot properly grip (i.e. most men) and the longer DA trigger stroke on that sized frame makes first round accuracy for me suck.

Keep in mind that you can build up a "too small" grip with hockey or grip tape to fill your hand as well (its a tool not a fashion statement) Some guns (BHP's) with too large factory grips can be cured by a set of aftermarket grips (I used Spegel CocoBolo on mine -- but realitically the Uncle Mikes rubber one are 1/5th the prce and same design) 


I pretty much stick .22LR for childrens practice these days (albiet if funds are shot .22LR is a good training tool for accuracy -- just keep in mind the muscle memory for other drills will not be the same as your primary handgun)

The Walter P22 is nice -- but has a WAY to short and small grip for me (and it was a friends so I did not hockey tape the snot out of it)

The Ruger MkII series of pistol is nice as well for that sport of stuff (the only Ruger handgun I could recommend owning...)


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Sep 2006)

Garry,

Police Ordnance has a good mil/police discount on Glocks. $749 for a G17 with the Trijicon tritium night-sights (about a $150 off retail). Jo Winkler is great to deal with. Shipping is fast!

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## mudgunner49 (26 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> MJP fired my Novak Custom Hi-Power (*no I'm not selling it ever*)  makes those who dislike the BHP from CF Inglis usage like them.
> 
> *Bill Laughridge at C&S did mine and I feel the same way about it...*
> 
> ...




blake


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Sep 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "as a first pistol i would go with a 9mm of some sort. just to get the basics of shooting down. when i started shooting i tryed 45s, 40 and such and sucked. i bought a 9mm berreta and really learned how to shoot well. just an idea...."
> 
> - Odd, but I would rather shoot .45ACP or 10mm than 9mm.    Can't go wrong with a .22, though.



Hmmm that is odd, you must not pay for your own ammo!!!!!  ;D


----------



## KevinB (26 Sep 2006)

Blake -- Sorry I should have said Ruger AUTO's...


----------



## TCBF (26 Sep 2006)

"Hmmm that is odd, you must not pay for your own ammo!!!!! "

- Ha!  

- Yeah, I do.  One must prioritize one's purchases, however.


----------



## Haggis (26 Sep 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Hmmm that is odd, you must not pay for your own ammo!!!!! "
> 
> - Ha!
> 
> - Yeah, I do.  One must prioritize one's purchases, however.



1. Guns
2. Gasoline
3. Grog
4. Groceries


----------



## Klc (27 Sep 2006)

Shouldn't ammunition be in there somewhere?  ;D


----------



## mudgunner49 (27 Sep 2006)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Blake -- Sorry I should have said Ruger AUTO's...



OK then - AGREED!!!!


blake


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Sep 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> Shouldn't ammunition be in there somewhere?  ;D



Covered under 'Guns'. Just like Gasoline covers "trucks, cars, bikes, boats, atv, yukon heaters and damp firewood'


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Sep 2006)

.45 acp is $19 a box, I bet 10mm is closer to 30


I should talk of course, shooting .455 at $53.00 a box   


I married a lawyer, can't afford to stay married and have all my toys and can't afford a divorce!!!


----------



## mudgunner49 (28 Sep 2006)

Colin P said:
			
		

> *.45 acp is $19 a box, I bet 10mm is closer to 30*
> 
> I should talk of course, shooting *.455 at $53.00 a box   *
> 
> ...



...*that's* why you need to reload!!!


blake


----------



## Colin Parkinson (28 Sep 2006)

Next on my list of things to get and do!!!


----------

